# Finally a life!!



## Rincy Peeler (Sep 23, 2002)

I am finally able to live a normal life. I have my doctor to thank for this. She has me eating two fiber wafers a day(one in AM & one in PM)She also has me on two medicines. I take one 2mg tab of Robinul Fort twice daily and one 15mg tab of Buspar twice daily. I also listen to special CD's that she recomended. I have learned to focus my mind on what my body is doing and am learning to control it instead of it controlling me. The results have been great. I have been living an IBS free life for 4 weeks and I feel like a new person.


----------

